# My fur prices for 2013



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

In case anyone is interested I got the following prices in MI this year. My trapping was limited to my back yard and the neighbors pond so my catch was limited. The pond was full of tiny rats that lowered my average.

Muskrat: Top $12.00 Average $9.25

Raccoon: Top $18 Average $16.65

Mink: Top $16 Average $16


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds like your expenses were low if you were trapping close to home- Makes these furs have full value. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

not to bad on the prices, hopefully you had some good counts on the animals.............


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't seen prices like that for raccoon and rats since I was in HS in the 80's. Thanks for telling us the numbers.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

You sold locally there in MI then I take it?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes I sell locally, I've often thought about shipping my furs but never do. 220swift, my counts were not good at all! 5 raccoon, 12 rats and the mink. Go figure the prices are up too. I'm hoping next season I will get to venture out a bit more. The nice part about this year was all traps could be checked from the window or a short walk to the neighbors pond so like jswift said they were more valuable.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

We're getting $35/40 bucks for a stretched Coyote. At least we were.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mick105 said:


> Yes I sell locally, I've often thought about shipping my furs but never do. 220swift, my counts were not good at all! 5 raccoon, 12 rats and the mink. Go figure the prices are up too. I'm hoping next season I will get to venture out a bit more. The nice part about this year was all traps could be checked from the window or a short walk to the neighbors pond so like jswift said they were more valuable.


at least you get to trap (traditional way)............ :frusty:


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Well my fur check will go up a little.... On the last day of the beaver season I caught my first flat tail. It was a young one only weighing 15lbs.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well aint he a little cutie,looks like he has a nice pelt

congrats


----------

